# Cyclonic Dust and Chip Separator



## laldog3 (Mar 20, 2011)

Has anyone purchased or have experience with the Jet Cyclonic Dust and Chip Separator?

It's on sale at a major online retailer, and thinking it may be an upgrade from my trash can separator. It certainly looks cool, but I'm curious what it does for suction and overall performance.

Any experience would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

laldog3 said:


> Has anyone purchased or have experience with the Jet Cyclonic Dust and Chip Separator?
> 
> It's on sale at a major online retailer, and thinking it may be an upgrade from my trash can separator. It certainly looks cool, but I'm curious what it does for suction and overall performance.
> 
> Any experience would be greatly appreciated.


No experience, but sure seems like a lot of money for that. I have a cheapo plastic one that goes on top of a metal garbage can. Does such a good job I only have to empty and clean my dust bags around twice a year. $30 plus a garbage can vs $300+. Amazon.com


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

laldog3 said:


> Has anyone purchased or have experience with the Jet Cyclonic Dust and Chip Separator?


I don't have experience with one, can't remember where I saw the review. Something like it is sensitive to the air flow, in can work well but a big drop off when the conditions aren't right. Even if it works well it seems expensive.

I like the way the waste drops down while the hoses hook up horizontally. And being clear is nice, to see what is going on.


----------



## laldog3 (Mar 20, 2011)

B Coll said:


> No experience, but sure seems like a lot of money for that. I have a cheapo plastic one that goes on top of a metal garbage can. Does such a good job I only have to empty and clean my dust bags around twice a year. $30 plus a garbage can vs $300+. Amazon.com


Yes.
I've got one of the cheapo trash can covers too, and agree it does a pretty good job of separating out the heavy stuff. 

But my area of concern is what kind of "pressure drop" the collector airflow experiences as it goes through that big trash barrel. Put another way, does the barrel that the air has to flow through cause a big drop in collector suction?

It would seem to me that with such an emphasis placed hosing size, sealing, gradual transitions, length of hosing, etc, having the air flow such a large area is counter intuitive and counter productive. 

Thoughts??


----------

